# 401K



## Road Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

Whats your company match?

Mine sucks 1.5 % (Boooooo)

My old company did 3.5%

Just curious what else was out there


----------



## civengPE (Jun 6, 2006)

They take 7% off the top of our salary and match it 2 to 1. :???: Government.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 6, 2006)

Deferred compensation over here, it like a 401K exept employee only pays into the plan.

3% of gross salary after 3 years for the pension plan.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm starting a new job and have to wait a year.

I am doing some studying on stock options and might even look into commodities. I think I want to be more in charge of what's happening with my money.

Anyone else into stocks or commodities?

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (Jun 6, 2006)

They match 50 cent on the dollar for the first 6%.


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 6, 2006)

They match 25% of your first 4%.

Your pay is $1,000.

You contribute 2% ($20), they contribute .25*2%=.5% ($5).

You contribute 4% ($40), they contribute 1% ($10).

You contribute 10% ($100), they contribute 1% ($10).

It totally sucks. :angry:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 6, 2006)

They match 75 cents on the dollar for the first 6%.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 6, 2006)

I get 50% on the dollar for the first 6%. Not that great, but better than nothing.


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 12, 2006)

Manufacturing -

company match of $0.35 for every $1 I put in... up to 6% salary.

They also allow for discounted company stock purchase. I can purchase up to 6% of my salary in company stock for 80% market value. There is a 12 month hold before you can sell.

I've looked at moving to other jobs (power plant at local university, other manufacturing jobs in area) but few can match it with medical benefits at my current employer being pretty good as well.


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 13, 2006)

Consulting Engineering Company

They match 25% of up to 5%. Not good.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know it is free money, but why bother? You have probably have crappy fund options.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm doing some studying and will hope to do my own investing in either the stock market or in commodities.

Not there yet, but I think it will make 401Ks look silly if things turn out right.

Ed


----------



## EL Nica PE (Jun 20, 2006)

They match 50% of your first 4%.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 20, 2006)

it took 7 years, but I finally got over $100,000 in my old 401K. You can tell a big difference with the match, My current company's match totall blows.

I hope that $ can double every 7/8 years, cause At this rate I will be working on my way to my own funeral..

But we max out our Roth IRA's before we put any money in the 401k(beyond the free match money) Supposidly that money cant be taxed when you take it out,, so we always put our $ in the roths's before doing any other investments...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm just in the process of enrolling at my job after the 1 year eligibility period.

I just got a 5% raise, and will get another raise for passing the PE.

So I elected to defer that 5%.

My company will match 3% of your annual salary, fully vested, until you are here 5 years. Then it jumps to a 5% match. The sweet thing is that the amount they match is fully vested from the get go, even though its not a huge percentage.

I had a 401k at my old job for 2+ years before I came here. They dicked around with the matching when I left and rolled it over into an IRA. Real smoke and mirrors bullshit about only certain contributions being 100% vested despite all the memos and meetings saying the new policy was full vesting from the get go.

Whatever. I rolled it into an IRA through my bank. I only had about $4,000 from the rollover, because I was only in the plan 2 years and it was my first job out of school. 5% of entry level wages ain't much! But it's been a year and it's up to around $5,300 at this point, which was about what I had in the old 401k before the vesting shit they pulled, so I really only was sidetracked by a year.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 20, 2006)

$100K?!?! That is awesome. I put my $$$ into my house and a divorce is expensive. Hopefully I can be up at $100K soon though.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 21, 2006)

I did 20% deduction for a while, it sucked (to not have the $$) but my wife worked for herself at the time, and didnt have any real retirement plan.so it was like 10% for her 10% for me. (well okay more like 18% for her and 2% for me in reality)

Do you know why a divorce is so expensive?

Cause its worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!so I hear/dream about...


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn dude.

I hope you're just kiddin' on the divorce thing. Sounds like you bummed! 

Ed


----------



## scif1037 (Jun 23, 2006)

50% up to the 1st 6% after 1st year of employment.


----------

